# مطلوب دراسه عن تعدين النحاس



## سنترصفقات (8 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير 

*مطلوب دراسه عن تعدين النحاس كمنتج خام*​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لعل هذا يفيدك اخى العزيز فيما تريده
ملف صغير وجميل ...فى المرفقات
تقبل تحياتى ومرورى
اخوك /احمد عباس الخطيب


----------



## سنترصفقات (10 سبتمبر 2009)

احمد عباس الخطيب قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> لعل هذا يفيدك اخى العزيز فيما تريده
> ملف صغير وجميل ...فى المرفقات
> تقبل تحياتى ومرورى
> اخوك /احمد عباس الخطيب


 

بارك الله بيك 
تقبل الله صيامكم وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

وبارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
لا تتردد فى طرح مواضيعك فى ملتقانا فهو الامثل
وخد الموقع ده للافادة
http://kenanaonline.com/users/hasan/posts/68442
تقبل سلامى


----------

